# Coventry Audi



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Booked th GF's Mk1 in for Big service (249.00) belts (345.00) and a free MOT last week.
Excellent service!!!!
Free replacement car for 2 days (dropped off the day before) and nice little A3 1.6Tdi, not a TT by hey was still decent enough.
-Dropping the car off was hassle free, reception had our details and escorted us to the service desk, they checked the courtesy car over with us for any dings etc, then checked over Sarah's car for any marks.
-had a call at 3 the following day to say it was ready, agin escorted to the service desk the guy spent a full 0.5hr explaining the service and items noted on the MOT, a nice full report was given to us (in colour LOL).
-car was brought round to the front for us, cleaned and VAC'd, even a bottle of wine as she took out one of service plans (0% intrest, but it does mean we have to use them, T&C's were good and we can cancel at anytime and are able to get back everything that has been put in(taken out as was offered a brake fluid change for 49.00 less 15% for having a service plan..ie 40.00!!!)
-Even got a follow up call the following day to check if everything was ok  
All in all excellent customer service 8) althoughI'm still waiting 2 weeks later for Birmingham Audi to ring me back...no wonder there doing crap in comparison to Coventry LOL.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking of using Coventry than the Birmingham dealership where I bought my TTS from as they are not great IMO. When I collected the car there was a few things they missed to do through lack of interest and I felt awkward asking again and again. Plus it was an approved used audi which means amongst a list of checks they do including a test drive which surely would be able to spot that the steering wheel was off centre and the front wheels needing balancing which made a judder at 60mph. I took it back to have this done twice. Why did they not check this thoroughly even when asked, isnt it part of their approved checks? Lost my confidence with them, also tried to charge me £100 to fit a small door trim that Coventry said they would do they same job for free as it takes no time to do... they sounded honest. Don't want to have the repeat service from Audi Birmingham again. Audi Coventry is closer to me too, think I'll pay them a visit.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Interesting! I might try Coventry Audi myself then, despite me living one mile away from Birmingham Audi.

I contacted Birmingham Audi when I was looking for a TTS and they never bothered to get back to me. Similarly, they're supposed to be quoting me a price on a minor leather repair to one of the seats but I've heard nothing in 3 weeks. Jokers.


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> Interesting! I might try Coventry Audi myself then, despite me living one mile away from Birmingham Audi.
> 
> I contacted Birmingham Audi when I was looking for a TTS and they never bothered to get back to me. Similarly, they're supposed to be quoting me a price on a minor leather repair to one of the seats but I've heard nothing in 3 weeks. Jokers.


I know I don't understand why they don't return calls for so long. You think in this current climate they would jump at the chance to make a sale. :?


----------



## StanTT (Oct 26, 2012)

These guys at Coventry are top rated, had a Audi A4 upto 103k and they aere brilliant, now got a TT TDI and again exceptional service, from the point of walking in they escort you to the reception desk, you get your own personal service manger who keeps you upto date with what's happening,

Most people would expect Audi to be expensive but around £250 for a standard service and you get a coffee / fruit / sweets on demand, wifi in the dealership so you can work if its during the week. The only complaint if any and i'm being picky you get aq call from Audi after your service and they keep phoning until they get a reply. you get a great valet as well from the Coventry branch. I would recommend highly !!


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

I have used them for my service and other items. They are the best dealer I have ever used regardless of being Audi.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My car was originally purchased from Coventry Audi and over the 10 years the service book has gone a miss so I emailed them today and they called me back, replacement on route with all service stamps etc and they are going to contact the other dealers where work has been carried out and enter that too....cost me £14.40 with VAT and postage but very happy 

J
xx


----------



## The Naked Blade (Oct 14, 2013)

Just had my car in with Coventry Audi ( Listers ).
I purchased the car privately recently ( 3.2 V6 DSG ).
Booked it in for the coil pack recall.
As well as the coil pack I got a Health check , Airbag sensor rectified ( light kept coming on ) , and a wash and valet.
Oh , and a new A4 s-Tronic as a courtesy car for the day.

Total cost to me ...... FREE.

Big thanks , top service from everyone involved , right down to a follow up call the following day , checking that I was happy with everything.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have used Coventry Audi for years and have bought several cars from them. The service is always 1st class. They recently refurbed all the wheels on my TTS because of a few flakes of paint starting to lift. No charge even though two of the wheels were kerbed and it was probably that that made the paint flake ! Highly recommend them.
Jenny


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

The Naked Blade said:


> Just had my car in with Coventry Audi ( Listers ).
> I purchased the car privately recently ( 3.2 V6 DSG ).
> Booked it in for the coil pack recall.
> As well as the coil pack I got a Health check , Airbag sensor rectified ( light kept coming on ) , and a wash and valet.
> ...


Maybe you can get them to speak with my local dealer. Bought the car new from them, and if they can offer a loan car when it's in for service it's £20 for insurance for 6 hours....


----------



## RJW (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had great service from Coventry Audi as well.

I've been on the lookout for a TTS for a few months, and the only one that I'd found was an '58 plate in Birmingham. They wanted just shy of £20k for it and wouldn't budge by more than a couple of hundred pounds. I decided to leave it not least because of the (percieved) the hard sell. They said they'd call if they had any others in, but I've not heard anything.

After a couple of months I've found the car that I wanted at Coventry Audi. It had only just arrived and there were no photos on the website, but they arranged for a video to be taken (in the pouring rain) and sent straight to me. Despite a false start with funding, I was able to come to a satisfactory deal including the part exchange of my A6, and I'm picking it up on Tuesday. The owner has decided to leave the private plate on it as well - very nice of her - as she has posted just above 

Excellent comms throughout from Stuart Kinson and Richard Steel. I'll certainly be taking it there for servicing rather than to Audi Birmingham.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahh you have bought my car 
You wont be disappointed, cracking car. Have purchased my RS via Coventry Audi. First class service as always 
Jenny


----------



## RJW (Apr 7, 2011)

Test drive on Saturday Jenny (which will be the first time I'll have seen it in the flesh!) and assuming everything is ok I'll pick it up Tuesday. Just as a matter of interest, I'm assuming you returned it to its pre-modded set up? You didn't happen to leave any little mods on it that I need to know about?? [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The car drives perfectly and has been looked after beyond its Audi servicing. Mods were removed but it does still have Goodridge brake hoses and upgraded pads and fluid. It had oil changed and and brake fluid changed less than 1000 miles ago. Wheels were balanced and tracking done last week when I changed back the OEM springs and wheels. 
Enjoy 
Jenny


----------



## RJW (Apr 7, 2011)

Terrific stuff Jenny. Really looking forward to it now! Thanks for your help.


----------



## RJW (Apr 7, 2011)

Jenny H - bought it! Sorry I didn't reply to the pm - not allowed at the moment. Will post in the correct section later.


----------



## TT1001 (Feb 12, 2015)

Highly recommend Coventry Audi. I used them for a service on my car following a dreadful customer experience with my local dealership in Leicester. Everything from my initial enquiry through to the actual service on the day was dealt with swiftly by Coventry Audi. Staff are well informed and friendly. I'll definitely be coming back when I change my car.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Wished they would properly contact me about my new car which according to the tracker arrived there last Friday.

Every time I call the sales person contact I was told to use is away from their desk on having their designated day off.

A courtesy call and a pic would have gone a long way. At the moment I feel like a inconvenience rather than a customer. FFS


----------

